# Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€



## Krusty0815 (7. November 2018)

*Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Guten abend zusammen,

sorry, dass ich hier den x-ten thread aufmache.  Aber es wäre nett wenn jemand nochmal Korrektur lesen könnte, der davon Ahnung hat und vielleicht noch eine Meinung postet, ob sich die 250 € mehr lohnen. 
Erste Frage reicht das 550 W Netzteil für das Radeon System?

Radeon :
1 Samsung SSD 970 EVO 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V7E500BW)
1 AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64, 8GB HBM2, 2x HDMI, 2x DP, full retail (11275-03-40G)
1 Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
1 ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170)
1 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (84000000140)
1 Fractal Design Define R6 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6-BK)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)

https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-1056590

nvidia:

1 Samsung SSD 970 EVO 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V7E500BW)
1 AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Armor 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, USB-C (V373-014R)
1 Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
1 ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" (90LM0230-B01370)
1 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (84000000140)
1 Fractal Design Define R6 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6-BK)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)

https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-1056591

Ist genau das gleiche System nur Monitor oder Graka anders....

Evtl. noch andere Empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Discocoonnect (7. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs rtx 2070 für 2000€*

970 Evo brauchst du nicht, nimm lieber 1TB MX500 für 135€ oder so.
2700x nur mit max. 30€ Preisunterschied oder man will nicht OCn sinnvoll zum 2700.
Die RTX hat ein klein wenig mehr Power, die Vega schluckt Strom wie blöde und ist eine Heizung, ist aber günstiger, musst du entscheiden. 
MB: AsRock Master SLI günstig und gut.
Der Monitor ist schon teuer, aber ok. GSync sind 200€ mehr für mich nicht wert.
Anderer Kühler als der vom 2700X wird nur für OC, Silent oder andere Optik benötigt.
Bei der Vega 64 würde ich mehr als 550W nehmen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs rtx 2070 für 2000€*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> 970 Evo brauchst du nicht, nimm lieber 1TB MX500 für 135€ oder so.



Wenn man auf Sicherheit setzt, dann wäre eine 860 pro sinnvoll und wenn man gerne Spiele spielt macht die 970 evo Sinn. Also am besten beide kaufen.


----------



## markus1612 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Kannst du mal näher ausführen, wo eine 860 Pro mehr Sicherheit bringt und wo eine 970 bei Spielen Sinn macht?


----------



## markus1612 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs rtx 2070 für 2000€*

Doppelpost


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Aktuell würde ich gar nichts von AMD nehmen. Die Effizienz ist einfach für den Arsch.
Und ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wann der Nachfolger kommt und es hoffentlich besser wird.


----------



## Discocoonnect (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Achso, gar nichts von AMD? Die Ryzen sind etwas langsamer als die Intel im Singelcore und verbrauchen ungefähr das selbe, aber Ryzen sind viel günstiger und bieten dafür auch ein viel besseres Gesamtpaket. 
Ich hoffe, du meintest die Grafikkarte, da ist die Effizienz Müll. Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: "Die RTX hat ein klein wenig mehr Power, die Vega schluckt Strom wie blöde und ist eine Heizung, ist aber günstiger, musst du entscheiden."


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Sicher meine ich die Grafikkarte. AMD kannst du aktuell einfach knicken.
Und Nvidia weiß das und nutzt das aus, um in neue Preisdimensionen vorzudringen.


----------



## Discocoonnect (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sicher meine ich die Grafikkarte. AMD kannst du aktuell einfach knicken.
> Und Nvidia weiß das und nutzt das aus, um in neue Preisdimensionen vorzudringen.



Wobei die RTX 2070 etwas schneller als eine GTX 1080 / Vega 64 ist und nur ca. 10-15% mehr kostet. (450€ für 1080/64 und ca. 510€ für RTX 2070). Das halte ich für ok. Die Releasepreise waren unverschämt. Ich selbst hätte mir für 350€ fast eine Sapphire RX 56 gekauft. Ich mag die Nvidiasoftware einfach nicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Wobei die RTX 2070 etwas schneller als eine GTX 1080 / Vega 64 ist und nur ca. 10-15% mehr kostet. (450€ für 1080/64 und ca. 510€ für RTX 2070). Das halte ich für ok. Die Releasepreise waren unverschämt. Ich selbst hätte mir für 350€ fast eine Sapphire RX 56 gekauft. Ich mag die Nvidiasoftware einfach nicht.



Welche Nvidia Software?
Grafikkarte rein, Treiber rein, fertig.


----------



## Discocoonnect (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Das Expirience-Gedöns. Bei AMD war da nettes Zeug dabei.


----------



## Arkintosz (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Korrekt. Und man darf sich, soweit ich weiß, auch noch anmelden, weil man sonst auf Features wie Bildschirmaufnahme keinen Zugriff bekommt.
Mit AMD-Karten kann man problemlos im Spiel Treibereinstellungen durch eine einfache Tastenkombination vornehmen...
(Edit: Und Radeon Chill ist auch interessant: Statt immer nur FPS rauszuprügeln für möglichst lange Balken, ist dieses Feature so intelligent, die Bildrate einfach der Bewegung anzupassen und spart somit nicht nur Strom, sondern entlastet auch die CPU, wodurch sie dann, wenn tatsächlich Input von der Maus oder der Tastatur kommt, besonders schnell reagieren kann. Es ist ein geniales Feature - und umso trauriger, dass die FPS-Versessenheit so eingefahren ist, dass es, obwohl es endlich den Ansatz hat, das Spieleerlebnis zu verbessern, kaum bekannt ist)
Vega64 selbst hat eine ähnliche Spieleleistung wie die RTX-Karte, aber die reine Rechenleistung ist höher und in neuen Titeln kann man sie tendenziell mehr in Richtung RTX2080 erwarten. Das hängt aber stark davon ab, wie das jeweilige Spiel optimiert wurde.

Ich würde die Vega der RTX 2070 definitiv vorziehen. Habe selbst eine Vega56, und es ist einfach komfortabler, zumal ich für Linux keine Treiber von Nvidia brauche, sondern die offiziellen Open Source-Treiber in der Linuxdistribution bereits eine optimale Leistung bieten. Der Stromverbrauch ist höher, weil die Rechenleistung höher ist (etwa auf RTX 2080 Ti-Niveau) und sich nicht 1:1 auf die FPS abbildet. Aber das ist dann tatsächlich auch der einzige echte "Nachteil". Zudem spart man Geld, obwohl die Nitro+ eine sehr hochwertige Vega ist. Die billigsten RTX 2070-Modelle bekommt man erst ab 500€.


----------



## moonshot (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Das "Verbrauchs-Problem" von Vega kommt teilweise auch daher, dass im Turbo-Modus getestet wurde. Bringt 5% mehr FPS und kostet 100 Watt im Vergleich zu Balanced. Vega verbraucht auch mit UV mehr als Pascal, es lässt sich aber auf ein unproblematisches Maß eingrenzen, wenn man bereit ist etwas Zeit zu investieren.
Für mich sprach, dass FreeSnyc deutlich billiger ist und ich dem Treiber nicht das schnüffeln abgewöhnen muss.


----------



## Arkintosz (8. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Vor allem sollte man, wann immer es geht, mit Radeon Chill plus FreeSync zocken(Man beachte die Daten im Overlay):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2M1ZcBnLTxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Problem ist die seltsame "Denkweise", dass mehr FPS automatisch ein besseres Spielerlebnis bedeuteten. Auch die minimalsten Frameraten sind bei Vega oft etwas besser, obwohl die durchschnittliche Rate geringer erscheint. Letztlich kommt es aber darauf besonders an.


----------



## RtZk (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Das Expirience-Gedöns. Bei AMD war da nettes Zeug dabei.



Man braucht das nicht, man kann es sich aber holen, stören tut es nicht, habe es aber nach dem neu aufsetzen auch nicht mehr installiert, da mich die Funktionen nicht interessieren, nur dass er einen auf den neusten Treiber hinweist ist ganz praktisch.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Das Expirience-Gedöns. Bei AMD war da nettes Zeug dabei.



Den Kram brauchst du auch nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Man "braucht" auch keine geile GPU, aber hey... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Man "braucht" auch keine geile GPU, aber hey...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Darum geht es nicht. 
Braucht man Nvidia Experience um eine Nvidia Karte nutzen zu können? Nö.


----------



## facehugger (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs rtx 2070 für 2000€*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> 970
> Die RTX hat ein klein wenig mehr Power, die Vega schluckt Strom wie blöde und ist eine Heizung, ist aber günstiger, musst du entscheiden.


Das mit der Heizung stimmt so (pauschal) nicht. Gerade die Sapphire RX 56/64 Nitro+ wird von ihrem riesen Freezer ganz gut runtergekühlt. Immer diese ollen AMD-Vorurteile. Tststststs... 

Und jap, beim Nvidia-Treiber installier ich nur... den Treiber. Das andere "Gedöhns" lasse ich seit Jahren links liegen.

Gruß


----------



## RtZk (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs rtx 2070 für 2000€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Das mit der Heizung stimmt so (pauschal) nicht. Gerade die Sapphire RX 56/64 Nitro+ wird von ihrem riesen Freezer ganz gut runtergekühlt. Immer diese ollen AMD-Vorurteile. Tststststs...
> 
> Und jap, beim Nvidia-Treiber installier ich nur... den Treiber. Das andere "Gedöhns" lasse ich seit Jahren links liegen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ändert doch nichts, die Hitze kommt trotzdem raus, die Leistungsaufnahme verändert sich dadurch nicht wirklich.


----------



## facehugger (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs rtx 2070 für 2000€*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ändert doch nichts, die Hitze kommt trotzdem raus, die Leistungsaufnahme verändert sich dadurch nicht wirklich.


Es ging explizit um den Punkt Heizung. Aber red dich nur wieder raus, wie sonst auch immer Die angesprochene Sapphire Nitro Plus ist *keine* Heizung, Punkt! Die wird 70°C warm und Pascal/Turing ist ja viiiiel kühler. Alles klar

Solchen "Experten" wie dir samt diesen klasse Sprüchen hat AMD seinen schlechten Ruf zu verdanken

Gruß


----------



## RtZk (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Eine Heizung muss nicht glühen um Hitze abzugeben, das geht auch durch Gebläse und die Leistungsaufnahme ist da, wegreden kannst du sie nicht und sie verpufft auch nicht, was willst du daran nicht wahr haben? , gute Custom Designs geben diese nur schneller ab, kommt aber aufs Gleiche raus.


----------



## facehugger (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*



RtZk schrieb:


> Eine Heizung muss nicht glühen um Hitze abzugeben, das geht auch durch Gebläse und die Leistungsaufnahme ist da, wegreden kannst du sie nicht und sie verpufft auch nicht, was willst du daran nicht wahr haben? , gute Custom Designs geben diese nur schneller ab, kommt aber aufs Gleiche raus.


Du willst/kannst und wirst es auch nicht verstehn, oder? Grafikkarten, die unter Last 70 Grad warm werden sind keine Heizung, sondern Normalität bei einem guten Customdesign. Ob nun von Team rot oder grün...

Dein: "die Vega schluckt Strom wie blöde und ist ist eine Heizung" ist ergo wieder nix wie ne neue AMD-Diffamierung. Das Vega kein Kostverächter ist, wissen längst alle.

Gruß


----------



## RtZk (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Du willst/kannst und wirst es auch nicht verstehn, oder? Grafikkarten, die unter Last 70 Grad warm werden sind keine Heizung, sondern Normalität bei einem guten Customdesign...
> 
> Gruß



Dumm nur, dass es nichts mit der Temperatur sondern etwas mit der abzugebenden Leistungsaufnahme zu tun hat, aber gut, ich denke eher du willst es nicht verstehen.


----------



## facehugger (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*



RtZk schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass es nichts mit der Temperatur sondern etwas mit der abzugebenden Leistungsaufnahme zu tun hat, aber gut, ich denke eher du willst es nicht verstehen.


Nee, hier ging es um deine Aussage. Und du stellst es so dar, als wär Vega _generell_ ne Heizung. Was eben mit einem guten Customdesign wie der vom TE ausgesuchten Sapphire Nitro Plus eben *nicht* ist. Das ist der Punkt und nix anderes...

Gruß


----------



## RtZk (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Was? Na klar, eine Heizung muss natürlich nur selbst 1000° haben damit sie Wärme abgibt , ob sie bei 300 Watt 70 oder 90 Grad hat ist wurscht, sie gibt trotzdem 300 Watt ab.


----------



## Cleriker (9. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs rtx 2070 für 2000€*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ändert doch nichts, die Hitze kommt trotzdem raus, die Leistungsaufnahme verändert sich dadurch nicht wirklich.


Doch, das ist ja neben der Auslastung der Hardware das größte Problem von GCN. Konnte man schon gut bei der 290X und 390X sehen. Wird die Karte gut gekühlt, verbrauchen sie deutlich weniger als wenn sie heiß wird. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Sowas ist nicht Architekturabhängig sondern kommt vom Produktionsprozess. Bestes Beispiel ist da der Vergleich GTX480 gegen GTX580.


----------



## facehugger (10. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was? Na klar, eine Heizung muss natürlich nur selbst 1000° haben damit sie Wärme abgibt , ob sie bei 300 Watt 70 oder 90 Grad hat ist wurscht, sie gibt trotzdem 300 Watt ab.


Können wir den Begriff "Heizung" mal bitte ausklammern! Nur darum ging es mir und deine einhergehende Meinungsmache, Vega ist durch die Bank (egal welches Modell) ne... extreme Wärmequelle

Genau diese "hitzige" (hihihi) Diskussion hatten wir bei F(Th)ermi und der GTX 470/480. Diese Karten wurden damals ständig verschrien als laut, extrem heiß und stromschluckend ohne Ende. Das galt natürlich für das Referenzdesign, keine Frage. Es gab aber durchaus Customdesigns wie die Zotac AMP!, die sich zumindest den Problematiken Lautstärke/Wärmeentwicklung sehr erfolgreich annahmen.

Und deswegen lasse ich eben deine Pauschalisierung: Vega generell = Heizung so nicht stehn. Wegen dieser harten Formulierung hab ich mich hier überhaupt erst eingeklingt. Achte besser auf deine Wortwahl, dann wirkste auch glaubwürdiger und rufst "solche wie mich" gar nicht erst auf den Plan.

Und deine  Birne kannste natürlich gegen die Wand schlagen so oft wie du willst

Gruß


----------



## Discocoonnect (10. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir die Diskussion hier etwas beenden. Der Thread hier ist nicht wirklich dazu da.
Jeder von uns kann sich die Leistungsaufnahmen online angucken, da ist der Wert bei Vegas halt eben ein gutes Stück höher, was man vor allem im Sommer merkt (bin ehemaliger R9 280X Tri-X OC Nutzer + mehr OC, mit meiner RX 470 ist alles gut). Ich habe das ganze ja angefangen und würde selbst noch zur Vega 56 anstatt einer GTX 1070-1070 Ti greifen, weil ein gutes Sapphire-Kühldesign eben gerade sehr günstig ist (350€). Man muss halt eben seine Prioritäten abwägen. Punkt.


----------



## Cleriker (11. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sowas ist nicht Architekturabhängig sondern kommt vom Produktionsprozess. Bestes Beispiel ist da der Vergleich GTX480 gegen GTX580.


Ach man! Das einzige was man daran falsch verstehen konnte, suchst du dir raus. 
Okay, hätte ich klarer kennzeichnen sollen. Es ging mir nicht um den Unterschied zwischen 290 und 390, sondern darum was mit beiden Modellen passiert wenn man sie ordentlich kühlt. Die 290er damals hat unter Wasser und mit OC (kein UV) schon weniger verbraucht als mit Referenzlüfter bei Referenztakt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Ich weiß nicht was ich da falsch verstanden haben soll. Du behauptet es liegt an GCN dass bei deiner Beispielkarte der Verbrauch mit der Temperatur skaliert, ich wiederspreche dem und biete ein Gegenbeispiel mit zwei Modellen der selben Architektur aber unterschiedlicher Fertigung.


----------



## Cleriker (11. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Da sagst es liegt am Prozess, ich eben nicht. Die 290 unter Wasser zu setzen ändert nichts am Prozess und senkte den Stromverbrauch dennoch um gut 45W bei gleichem Takt, ohne jegliches UV. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Ob eine Karte auf Temperatur so reagiert liegt am Fertigungsprozess. Sorgt schlechte Fertigung für große Leckströme bei steigender Temperatur so bekommt man genau dein beschriebenes Verhalten. Hatte NV wie gesagt bei der GTX480 ebenfalls.
GCN oder Kepler hat da nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## Cleriker (11. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Das ist mir durchaus klar, aber dann sag mir mal warum das bei den HD6000er, HD7000er, R9 290/390, den 480/580er und Vega Der Fall ist. Bei jeder dieser Gens kann man dieses Verhalten betrachten. Im Vega Thread kannst du dir eine Vega 64 mit Boot bis knapp 1800 MHz anschauen die eine Asic von 203W hat. Das macht effektiv so 260W Verbrauch. Nur durch die Kühlung ist der Takt so hoch und dennoch der Verbrauch runter gegangen. Funktioniert bei den CPUs aus gleichem Hause aber nicht so.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Ein bisschen hat man diesen Effekt immer, insbesondere wenn man an der Spannung schraubt. Dass der aber schon seit x Generation bei AMD besonders groß ist wäre mir neu.


----------



## Cleriker (12. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Wie viele Generationen von AMD Karten hattest du denn hintereinander? Außer der 580er und Vega hatte ich alle, nur juckt mich der Verbrauch herzlich wenig. Bei den Stunden im Jahr die ich spiele könnte eine Karte die sonst 200W nimmt auch gern 500W nehmen, ich würde das nicht merken. 

Was ich aber sehe ist wenn mein PC mit übertakteter CPU, übertakteter GPU, vielen Festplatten, einer Wasserpumpe und elf Lüftern bei Auslastung knapp 430W zieht, wo es unter Luft noch etwa 500W waren. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Seit der 9600XT so jede Zweite. Aber seit der HD2900XT keine mehr ohne Wasser, also fehlt mir tatsächlich der persönliche Vergleich zum Lukü Betrieb, also muss ich mich da auf Reviewer verlassen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Kennst du gute Seiten, welche die Karten erst unter Luft und dann unter Wasser testen? 
Auf youtuber gebe ich absolut nichts. Da merkt man einfach dass es ihnen hauptsächlich um ihre Klicks geht.
Ich hab übrigens seit den HD7000er Wasser. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Hier gibt es solche Infos immer mal wieder im Nebensatz. Leider nicht systematisch. Vielleicht was für die Themen-Wunschliste.


----------



## Krusty0815 (12. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Auch wenn es hier am Ende nicht mehr um meine Konfiguration oder evtl alternativen ging, möchte ich trotzdem DANKE sagen für die Hilfe. Schön, dass sich Leute noch Zeit nehmen um anderen (Hilflosen) zu helfen.
Falls es jemand interessiert, es ist nun folgende Konfiguration geworden:

1 Samsung SSD 970 EVO 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V7E500BW)
1 AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming Z 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, USB-C (V373-007R)
1 Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
1 ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" (90LM0230-B01370)
1 Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition (SCMG-5PCGH)
1 Fractal Design Define R6 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6-BK)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)


----------



## Discocoonnect (12. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Als Grafikkarte kannst du auch die Aorus nehmen, ist schicker, wie ich finde: 8GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX2070 AORUS 8G 3xDP/HDMI - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks Aber nur, wenn du RGB willst, macht das Sinn, dann auch RGB-RAM und Mainboard. Wenn es nicht silent sein muss 8GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX2070 WF3 8G 3xDP/HDMI - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
Das Ultra Gaming ist ok, aber die Spannungswandler sind nicht so gut.
Monitor für 700€ immer noch böse teuer für den Monitor, ohne GSync mit IPS-Panel für 500€.
Sonst wäre das so ok.


----------



## TrueRomance (13. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Das ultra gaming ist absolut spitze. Auch die spawas und deren kühlung.
Die gaming Z gehört zu den besten. 
Einzug beim Monitor würde ich diesen nehmen
AOC Agon AG271QG ab €'*'640,76 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Selbes panel, absolut top Verarbeitung. Aber von Asus halte ich ja eh nix.
Und die 970 ist halt rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## The_Dragon (13. November 2018)

*AW: Vega 64 vs RTX 2070 für 2000€*

Als Monitor könnte man auch auf den OMEN by HP 27 LED Monitor zugreifen und mit dem Gutscheincode *25PAY* auch noch Geld sparen. ~ 460 €

Allerdings ist das Panel ein TN und kein IPS mehr. Mehr Produktdetails siehe Geizhals.de


----------

